# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تدبر الصحابة والسلف للقرآن وشدة وقع بعض الآيات

## العلمي أمل

*تدبر الصحابة والسلف للقرآن وشدة وقع بعض الآيات* 
بقلم الدكتور أمل العلمي 
فهم الصحابة الأوامر لتدبر ما يتلى من القرآن لقوله تعالى: ﴿كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِّيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُوْلُوا الأَلْبَابِ ﴾ [سورة ص: الآية 29] ؛ وقوله تعالى: ﴿ أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا ﴾ [سورة محمد: الآية 24]. وكذلك امتثالا لهدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنته الشريفة. قال الإمام النووي: والأحاديث فيه – أي في التدبر والخشوع عند التلاوة – كثيرة، وأقاويل السلف فيه مشهورة. وقد بات جماعات من السلف يتلون آية واحدة يتدبرونها ويرددونها إلى الصباح. وقد صعق جماعات من السلف عند القراءة، ومات جماعات منهم حال القراءة. وتزخر كتب التراث بنماذج وأمثلة لكل ذلك.
لقد كان الصحابة أحسن مثال للمؤمنين الذين يقرؤون القرآن بالتدبر والفهم. فكانوا رضوان الله عليهم يستعملون فيه ذهنهم وفهمهم حتى يعقلون ما يخاطبون به ويتفهمونه. وسبيلهم إلى ذلك أنهم كانوا يشغلون قلبهم بالتفكر في معنى ما يلفظون به، فيعرفون معنى كل آية، ويتأملون الأوامر والنواهي، ويعتقدون قبول ذلك. فإن كان مما قصروا عنه فيما مضى اعتذروا واستغفروا، وإذا مروا بآية رحمة استبشروا وسألوا، أو عذاب أشفقوا وتعوذوا، أو تنزيه نزهوا وعظموا، أو دعاء تضرعوا وطلبوا. وذلك اقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقد روى الإمام مسلم بسنده عن حذيفة – رضي الله تعالى عنه – قال: « صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة فافتتح البقرة فقرأها، ثم النساء فقرأها، ثم آل عمران فقرأها، يقرأ مترسلا، إذا مر بآية فيها تسبيح سبح، وإذا مر بسؤال سأل، وإذا مر بتعوذ تعوذ.».  
ولعل من أبرز ما يمكن عرضه هنا هو أخبار الصحابة وبعض التابعين في هذا الشأن مع الأمثلة التالية:
- المثال الأول: تدبر أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه
-المثال الثاني: تدبر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
- المثال الثالث: تدبر بعض الصحابة والتابعين رضوان الله عليهم

*1) المثال الأول: تدبر أبي بكر الصديق* رضي الله عنه
* تحدثنا أم المؤمنين عائشة عن أبيها أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنهما أنه كان ذا رقة وحساسية ولا يملك نفسه من البكاء عند تلاوة القرآن، قالت: (إنّ أبا بكر رجلٌ رقيقٌ) وفي رواية (أَسِيفٌ) وفي روايةٍ: (كان أبو بكر رجلا بكّاءً؛ لا يملكُ عينيه إذا قرأ القرآن)! ( فتح الباري 7/637) 
وفي حديث عائشة - رضي الله عنها - أنها ، قالت للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين أمر أبا بكر بالصلاة في مرضه : إن أبا بكر رجل أسيف فمتى ما يقم مقامك يغلبه البكاء أي سريع البكاء والحزن ، وقيل : هو الرقيق. قال أبو عبيد :  الأسيف السريع الحزن والكآبة ، في حديث عائشة ، قال : وهو الأسوف والأسيف (لسان العرب)
* ولقد مر بنا في مبحث آخر ما كان منه رضي الله عنه عندما تلى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الآية: ﴿ لَّيْسَ بِأَمَـٰنِيِّكُ  ْ وَلاۤ أَمَانِىِّ أَهْلِ ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ مَن يَعْمَلْ سُوۤءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ *﴾* [النساء: 123]. حدث عبد الله ابن عمر عن أبي بكر الصديق قال: كنت عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنزلت هذه الآية: ﴿ مَن يَعْمَلْ سُوۤءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلاَ يَجِدْ لَهُ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ وَلِيّاً وَلاَ نَصِيراً *﴾* فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " يا أبا بكر ألا أقرئك آية أنزلت علي؟* *"* قلت:  بلى يا رسول الله، قال: فأقرأنيها، فلا أعلم إلا أني قد وجدت انفصاماً في ظهري حتى تمطيت لها. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " ما لك يا أبا بكر؟**"* قلت: بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله، وأينا لم يعمل السوء، وإنا لمجزيون بكل سوء عملناه؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " أما أنت يا أبا بكر وأصحابك المؤمنون، فإنكم تجزون بذلك في الدنيا حتى تلقوا الله ليس لكم ذنوب، وأما الآخرون فيجمع ذلك لهم حتى يجزوا به يوم القيامة* *"* ، ... وأخبر عطاء بن أبي رباح قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية قال أبو بكر: جاءت قاصمة الظهر، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " إنما هي المصيبات في الدنيا* *"*
* قال تعالى: ﴿ وَمَا أَصَابَكُم مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ ﴾ الشورى: ٣٠ في تفسير ابن كثير: وقوله عز وجل: ﴿ وَمَآ أَصَـٰبَكُمْ مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ *﴾* أي: مهما أصابكم أيها الناس من المصائب، فإنما هي عن سيئات تقدمت لكم، ﴿ وَيَعْفُواْ عَن كَثِيرٍ *﴾* أي: من السيئات، فلا يجازيكم عليها، بل يعفو عنها، *﴿**وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلنَّاسَ بِمَا كَسَبُواْ مَا تَرَكَ عَلَىٰ ظَهْرِهَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ**﴾* ]فاطر: 45] وفي الحديث الصحيح:* " والذي نفسي بيده ما يصيب المؤمن من نصب ولا وصب، ولا هم ولا حزن، إلا كفر الله عنه بها من خطاياه، حتى الشوكة يشاكها** "* وقال ابن جرير: حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم، حدثنا ابن علية، حدثنا أيوب قال: قرأت في كتاب أبي قلابة قال: نزلت:*﴿**فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْراً يَرَهُ وَمَن يَعْـمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرّاً يَرَهُ**﴾*
]الزلزلة:7-8] وأبو بكر رضي الله عنه يأكل، فأمسك وقال: يا رسول الله إني أرى ما عملت من خير وشر؟ فقال:*" أرأيت ما رأيت مما تكره، فهو من مثاقيل ذر الشر، وتدخر مثاقيل الخير حتى تعطاه يوم القيامة** "* وقال:  قال أبو إدريس: فإني أرى مصداقها في كتاب الله تعالى: ﴿ وَمَآ أَصَـٰبَكُمْ مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُواْ عَن كَثِيرٍ *﴾* ثم رواه من وجه آخر عن أبي قلابة عن أنس رضي الله عنه، قال:  والأول أصح... عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: ألا أخبركم بأفضل آية في كتاب الله عز وجل، وحدثنا به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " وما أصابكم من مصيبة، فبما كسبت أيديكم، ويعفو عن كثير، وسأفسرها لك يا علي: ما أصابكم من مرض أو عقوبة أو بلاء في الدنيا، فبما كسبت أيديكم، والله تعالى أحلم من أن يثني عليه العقوبة في الآخرة، وما عفا الله عنه في الدنيا، فالله تعالى أكرم من أن يعود بعد عفوه** "* وكذا رواه الإمام أحمد عن مروان بن معاوية وعبدة عن أبي سخيلة قال: قال علي رضي الله عنه، فذكر نحوه مرفوعاً. ... وعن أبي جحيفة قال: دخلت على علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، فقال: ألا أحدثكم بحديث ينبغي لكل مؤمن أن يعيه؟ قال: فسألناه، فتلا هذه الآية: ﴿ وَمَآ أَصَـٰبَكُمْ مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُواْ عَن كَثِيرٍ *﴾* قال: ما عاقب الله تعالى به في الدنيا، فالله أحلم من أن يثني عليه بالعقوبة يوم القيامة، وما عفا الله عنه في الدنيا، فالله أكرم من أن يعود في عفوه يوم القيامة. وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يعلى بن عبيد، حدثنا طلحة، يعني: ابن يحيى، عن أبي بردة عن معاوية، هو ابن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه، قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:* " ما من شيء يصيب المؤمن في جسده يؤذيه، إلا كفر الله تعالى عنه به من سيئاته** "* وقال الإمام أحمد أيضاً: حدثنا حسين عن زائدة عن ليث عن مجاهد عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *إذا كثرت ذنوب العبد، ولم يكن له ما يكفرها، ابتلاه الله تعالى بالحزن ليكفرها** "* وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا عمرو بن عبد الله الأودي، حدثنا أبو أسامة عن إسماعيل بن مسلم عن الحسن، هو البصري، قال في قوله تبارك وتعالى: ﴿ وَمَآ أَصَـٰبَكُمْ مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُواْ عَن كَثِيرٍ *﴾* قال: لما نزلت، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *والذي نفس محمد بيده ما من خدش عود، ولا اختلاج عرق، ولا عثرة قدم، إلا بذنب، وما يعفو الله عنه أكثر** "* و...عن عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه قال: دخل عليه بعض أصحابه، وقد كان ابتلي في جسده، فقال له بعضهم: إنا لنبأس لك لما نرى فيك، قال: فلا تبتئس بما ترى؛ فإن ما ترى بذنب، وما يعفو الله عنه أكثر، ثم تلا هذه الآية ﴿ وَمَآ أَصَـٰبَكُمْ مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُواْ عَن كَثِيرٍ*﴾.* وحدثنا أبي، حدثنا يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحماني، حدثنا جرير عن أبي البلاد قال:  قلت للعلاء بن بدر: ﴿ وَمَآ أَصَـٰبَكُمْ مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ *﴾* ، وقد ذهب بصري وأنا غلام؟ قال: فبذنوب والديك. وحدثنا أبي، حدثنا علي بن محمد الطنافسي، حدثنا وكيع عن عبد العزيز بن أبي داود عن الضحاك قال: ما نعلم أحداً حفظ القرآن ثم نسيه، إلا بذنب، ثم قرأ الضحاك: ﴿ وَمَآ أَصَـٰبَكُمْ مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُواْ عَن كَثِيرٍ *﴾* ثم يقول الضحاك: وأي مصيبة أعظم من نسيان القرآن؟

*2) المثال الثاني: تدبر عمر بن الخطاب* رضي الله عنه
قال الحافظ أبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا: حدثنا أبي، حدثنا موسى بن داود، عن صالح المري، عن جعفر بن زيد العبدي قال: خرج عمر يعس بالمدينة ذات ليلة، فمر بدار رجل من المسلمين، فوافقه قائماً يصلي، فوقف يستمع قراءته فقرأ: ﴿ والطور.. ﴾ حتى بلغ: ﴿ إن عذاب ربك لواقع، ما له من دافع﴾ (الطور: 7-8)... قال: قسم ورب الكعبة حق. فنزل عن حماره. واستند إلى حائط، فمكث ملياً، ثم رجع إلى منزله، فمكث شهراً يعوده الناس لا يدرون ما مرضه. رضي الله عنه. وعلق سيد قطب على هذه الحادثة، ووقع السورة من قلب وحس ووجدان الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه موقعها الخاص، بقوله: » وعمر-  رضي الله عنه - سمع السورة قبل ذلك، وقرأها، وصلى بها، فقد كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصلي بها المغرب. وعمر يعلم. ويتأسى. ولكنها في تلك الليلة صادفت منه قلباً مكشوفاً، وحساً مفتوحاً، فنفذت إليه وفعلت به هذا الذي فعلت. حين وصلت إليه بثقلها وعنفها وحقيقتها اللدنية المباشرة؛ التي تصل إلى القلوب في لحظات خاصة، فتتخللها وتتعمقها، في لمسة مباشرة كهذه اللمسة، تلقى فيها القلب الآية من مصدرها الأول كما تلقاها قلب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأطاقها لأنه تهيأ لتلقيها. فأما غيره فيقع لهم شيء مما وقع لعمر - رضي الله عنه - حين تنفذ إليهم بقوة حقيقتها الأولى. «. (في ظلال القرآن - سيد قطب)

*3) المثال الثالث: تدبر بعض الصحابة والتابعين* رضوان الله عليهم
ومما يعين على التدبر، علاوة على ما تقدم ذكره، هو تكرير الآية وترديدها. وثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك كما تسنى لنا عرضه في مبحث سابق. روى النسائي وغيره عن أبي ذر – رضي الله تعالى عنه – قال: قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بآية يرددها حتى أصبح. والآية: ﴿ إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك ﴾.
-         وعن الصحابي الجليل تميم الداري – رضي الله تعالى عنه – أنه كرر هذه الآية حتى أصبح: ﴿أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَرَحُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ أَّن نَّجْعَلَهُمْ كَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ... ﴾ [سورة الجاثية الآية 21]
-         وردد ابن مسعود – رضي الله تعالى عنه – ﴿... رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا ﴾ (سورة طه الآية 114)
-         وردد سيد التابعين سعيد بن جبير قوله تعالى: ﴿وَاتَّقُواْ يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ... ﴾ (سورة البقرة الآية 281)
-         وقال عثمان بن عفان – رضي الله تعالى عنه – لو طهرت قلوبنا ما شبعت من كلام ربنا. وقتل شهيدا مظلوما ودمه على مصحفه.
-         وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: والمطلوب من القرآن هو فهم معانيه والعمل به، فإن لم تكن هذه همة حافظه لم يكن من أهل العلم والدين.
-         ورحم الله ابن القيّم ما أصدقَ قولَه:"إذا قسا القلب؛ قحطت العين"! (الفوائد لابن القيّم ص 111. دار الكتب العلمية، ط6، 1420 ه .) 

إلى غير ذلك من الأخبار في هذا الشأن.

فماذا فعلنا نحن ؟... هل نتلوا القرآن حق تلاوته؟... هل فهمنا خطاب الله وما أنزل في كتابه المبين ؟... هل تدبرنا آيات القرآن الكريم ؟... هل خشعنا للذكر الحكيم ؟... هل لانت قلوبنا وذرفت عيوننا من خشية الله ؟...
فنسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا، ونور صدورنا، وجلاء أحزاننا، وذهاب همومنا وغمومنا. اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركتم ونفع بكم

----------

